

Django File Browser - j2d2
http://code.google.com/p/django-filebrowser/
Check out the screenshots :: http://code.google.com/p/django-filebrowser/wiki/screenshots
======
j2d2
Check out the screenshots here :: <http://code.google.com/p/django-
filebrowser/wiki/screenshots>

~~~
jonknee
Is that a custom stylesheet on the standard django.contrib.admin or is it just
the look of django-filebrowser?

~~~
mtrichardson
Looks like Grappelli.

<http://code.google.com/p/django-grappelli/>

Edit: Of course it does, sehmaschine is project owner on both.

------
jbox
Looks awesome!

I think class implementations of Directories & Files would probably go a long
way to helping cut down cruft in the view code:

[http://code.google.com/p/django-
filebrowser/source/browse/tr...](http://code.google.com/p/django-
filebrowser/source/browse/trunk/filebrowser/views.py#54)

